# Potty training trouble, any ideas?



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

hey guys, i have a quick question. Zack is going for his 12 week shots on tuesday, ive noticed that I can take him outside and as soon as hes near the door, he pees! stops when i say his stop command then ill let him outside. Im having alot of problems with consistency. He was actually better with potty training when he was younger. Im not sure if this is the problem but i take him to work and my grandmother has a dachshund that uses pads. Zack will sometimes use the pads to pee but otherwise just goes on the floor even when i let him out alot to use the potty. He does much better at home, but even there he does seem like he can hold it or doesnt care to?! Im at a loss ive been pretty consistent with taking him out. 


Any ideas?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Being 12 weeks old, his bladder or what holds the waste in is still growing and developing. I don't think he doesn't care, I think he can't hold it in. How often are you taking him or her out to potty? It could also be excitement pee from about to go outside.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

At 12 weeks I would bring Molly out every 2 hours! When she did her duty outside I would jump for joy and praise her like crazy. Within a week she would cry at the door when she had to go because she knew she would get a tasty treat! All that said she only had 3 mistakes in the house


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah i can see the excitement part, i keep him in the room with me when we are home. I have a fenced in back yard, so when im home and its not freezing cold, ill leave the back sliding glass open for him. 

He sleeps with me (I KNOW DONT HATE><) so he cannot jump off the bed but even during the night i wake up at 2-5-7 to take him out. Hes fine usually. But I have to clean up at my grandmothers house everyday before i leave because he leaves me "gifts" around the living room that no one uses. I can take him outside let him play do w/e he needs to do praise him and bring him back inside and he will go. Its in different places too.. Its not just one marked spot. I use a Dog cleaner that gets rid of the smell. 

Ive been taking him outside pretty consistently since he was 7.5 weeks old. Could it be what hes eating? Im going to get him a crate I think. I cannot figure out what im doing wrong.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

LondonnZack said:


> Ah i can see the excitement part, i keep him in the room with me when we are home. I have a fenced in back yard, so when im home and its not freezing cold, ill leave the back sliding glass open for him.
> 
> He sleeps with me (I KNOW DONT HATE><) so he cannot jump off the bed but even during the night i wake up at 2-5-7 to take him out. Hes fine usually. But I have to clean up at my grandmothers house everyday before i leave because he leaves me "gifts" around the living room that no one uses. I can take him outside let him play do w/e he needs to do praise him and bring him back inside and he will go. Its in different places too.. Its not just one marked spot. I use a Dog cleaner that gets rid of the smell.
> 
> Ive been taking him outside pretty consistently since he was 7.5 weeks old. Could it be what hes eating? Im going to get him a crate I think. I cannot figure out what im doing wrong.


 He is still very young just be patient with him and he will catch on, his bladder is very small at this point. Its is a little harder to train if you are not around him 24 7 Molly always slept in our bed


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> He is still very young just be patient with him and he will catch on, his bladder is very small at this point. Its is a little harder to train if you are not around him 24 7 Molly always slept in our bed



oh okay i thought id get crap for letting him sleep with me hah! I am around him alot. I thought maybe he just couldnt hold it. Thanks again


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Are the pee pads at your Grandmother's place near the door? 

Even if they are not, I would almost guarantee that having pee pads and using them at your work/Grandmother's(?) is just confusing him. 

If you are there with him, I would stop him from using pee pads, and just keep on taking him out regularly. If you see him use the pad, clap your hand, give a "no" and take him out quick!! It will take a while, but I'm pretty sure that is the problem.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

one of the things i was told was to carry them outside until they're a little more reliable about going potty. You could give that a try too.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LondonnZack said:


> Im not sure if this is the problem but i take him to work and my grandmother has a dachshund that uses pads. *Zack will sometimes use the pads to pee* but otherwise just goes on the floor even when i let him out alot to use the potty.


He doesn't know he's using a pad, just that "this" spot is fair game for potty breaks! He's being taught that sometimes it's okay to use the house for his bathroom. 

The only way I can think to break the habit if he's going to spend his days with your grandmother, is to figure out a way to put a barrier around the pads that the dachshund can get to, but Zack can't. Is your grandmother able to let Zack outside during the day?


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

my pup did EXACTLY the same thing... so i put a piddle pad right next to the door and he only did it about 3 times before both him and i kinda figured things out


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

No see i work at the office at my grandmothers, im there with him. I cant ask her to stop using the pads, but i know its confusing the poor little guy but id much rather have him here than at home alone. Ill just have to be more vigilant. I am going to get a 48" crate off ebay hopefully that will help some. Ill be bringing it to work with me (thats gunna be a mess) but w/e is best for him and keeps him from being confused. The little dog uses the pads and i cannot figure out how to keep him from thinking its okay and then when he gets home.. bam no pads so he pees.


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Well it looks like he got it! ty guys for the help! hes letting me know when he wants to go out now, and when im at work ive been keeping an eye on him and restricting him to being in the office with me and taking him out. 


:wild:


----------

